# Just finished my splitter



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi folks,
Was really impressed with Bill's splitter he built and with the little amount of money he built it with. Way to go.
My splitter is built with a Honda GX390 along with a haldex 22 gpm pump. The main cylinder is a 4 inch by 24 inch cylinder. The lift table is powered by a 2 inch by 6 inch cylinder and the 4 way is powered by a 2 inch by 6 inch cylinder. The grate folds up and is pinned when splitter is being towed. Just took a couple of pictures of it in the rain. Any questions or suggestions would be appreciated. Pictures will be added shortly.
Thanks








Have pictures in the gallery. I don't know how to get them to this forum.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting those for me.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Is that the wheels of a early mustang on the 3rd pic???

But that is one bad "A" looking splitter


----------



## sharp101 (Jun 12, 2012)

The 3rd picture does show 1966 Mustang wheels. This is a 66 mustang my dad bought new. It was ordered from Westminster, MD with a 289 and A/C for a total of $2600. I was with my dad when he ordered it.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought it was a stang


----------

